

Bye Bye PCs? PCs Being Pushed Aside in Japan by Array of Gadgets With Similar Power - chaostheory
http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/071104/bye_bye_pcs.html

======
Zak
I think what's important to most users is what they can do with the machine,
not the technical specs. There's not much you can do with a brand new midrange
computer that you can't with a midrange computer from three years ago.
Graphics-intensive games are the only mainstream consumer application that
comes to mind. Until a year ago, my main computer was a laptop made in 2000.
The main limitations that prompted me to replace it were its low screen
resolution (1024x768) and maximum RAM (512M).

------
staunch
One of the biggest reasons any non-geek in the US gets a computer is for
email. In Japan they _all_ have phones with email. I think long-term it's
probably a real problem for Japan that an awful lot of people aren't PC users.

